# Jekyll Island - Live Bait



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

Are there any hotspot creeks for live bait. Mud minnows, finger mullett, shrimp or can I save the trouble and get em from the bait shop by the campgrounds. I also want to pick up a couple of gotchas and some plastics while I'm there. Any recommendations? Best prices, selection


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

*Live bait....*



rhorm said:


> Are there any hotspot creeks for live bait. Mud minnows, finger mullett, shrimp or can I save the trouble and get em from the bait shop by the campgrounds. I also want to pick up a couple of lures while I'm there. Any recommendations?


You won't buy any live bait on Jekyll....but there are a bunch of little creeks to catch mud minnows. There is a good live bait shop on the causeway to St. Simons, hang a left before the big bridge, and try not to get hit in the rear end...  and one on Ga. 520 at Waynesville. It'll be on the left if you take 121 from B-shear to Hoboken. It's an old run down place, with a couple of boats out front. Open from daylight to dusk...
Do any lure buying in Brunswick...


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

looked on the map and saw a good size creek running behind the pier. I'll see if I can get in there and toss the net a few times.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 13, 2005)

rhorm said:


> looked on the map and saw a good size creek running behind the pier. I'll see if I can get in there and toss the net a few times.



That oughta do it....and thre are several acceses to that same creek (Clam creek) on the road to the pier...

Along the way from the entrance to the Island, there are several creeks where folks stop for a few minutes and drop a minnow trap. Ususally doesn't take long, they say.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

RHORM,

YOU OUGHT TO BE HOLDIN A FISH FRY WHEN YOU GET BACK TO THE "ATL"..  

NOT TO MENTION HAVE A GREAT REPORT...GOOD LUCK YOUR MAKIN ME JEALOUS BUT I GUESS I ASKED FOR IT!!!

P.S.
YOU REALY SHOULDN'T EAT THE FISH FROM DOWN THERE!! BRING THEM TO ME AND I'LL DISPOSE OF THEM PROPERLY FOR YOU AT NO CHARGE!!!!!


----------



## rhorm (Mar 25, 2005)

I just might have to do that "fish fry" but, I got to catch some first.  I'll keep my fingers crossed. Railroader has had some decent reports as of late and the weather looks to be awesome. Just ordered a 8' tica surf caster from cabelas for overnight del. Also got some more sabiki's for big bait and a couple of gotchas (b.t.w. they have the dressed ones with the buck tails). Hope it gets here fri. I'll post a report on Mon. 
I wonder if they have fishbites at the bait shop been wanting to try em out.


----------



## Guest (Jun 15, 2005)

Dang You Should Have Said Something I Have A 9' Tica Medium Action I Was Looking At Selling. Ohh Well Nuthing Better Than
Your Own Brand New Rod!!! Good Luck..
Most Local Tackle's I Have Seen Have Them
I've Tried The Shrimp And Crab Bites And Done Best With The Shrimp.. Crab Was Not Very Productive But I Did Catch A 2.1/2' Bonnet Head Coupled With Shrimp....go Figure I Got Bored And It Worked!!!!! :d


----------

